# Audi Sets Second-Straight Monthly Record this Year; Best February U.S. Sales in Company History



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi today sustained its 2011 momentum with record-setting February U.S. sales of 7,753 luxury vehicles, which surpassed the prior February record set in 2007 and bested 2010 by 1,537 vehicles. Closing in on a promising first quarter, February 2011 sales of Audi cars and SUVs not only marked the second-straight record setting month of the year, but also comes on the heels of Audi posting its best annual U.S. sales for 2010. For the first two months in 2011, Audi is ahead of the sales pace by 22.3% set over the same period last year.

The strong February 2011 results were buoyed by the continued strong consumer response to the 2011 Audi A8 flagship model, introduced in November 2010, which jumped 961.8% from a year earlier as consumers continue to respond favorably to the most technologically advanced vehicle Audi has ever produced.

Audi models have already earned significant awards in the U.S., including the Edmunds.com Technology Breakthrough Award to the 2011 Audi A8, four category winners in the Strategic Vision 2010 Total Value Index and the EyesOn Design “Best Production Vehicle” awarded to the Audi A6, which is scheduled to arrive this Fall.

February 2011 Audi A3 sales climbed 22.1% for the first two months of 2011, compared to the same time period in 2010, as consumers continued to demand the Audi A3 TDI clean diesel model, the 2010 Green Car of the Year. In addition, the Audi A3 TDI clean diesel model accounted for a 47.67% sales mix in the Audi A3 lineup. Demand for the popular Audi Q7 full-size luxury crossover remained strong with a sales increase of 102.7% from a year earlier. The Audi A6 sedan also enjoyed nearly a 20% increase in sales over this time last year.

In February 2011, Audi recorded year-over-year sales increases exceeding 35% with five of its models: the Audi A8, Audi Q5, Audi Q7, Audi R8, and the Audi TT. 

“Consumers are clearly rewarding Audi for its superior vehicles and propelling the brand to the top of the luxury vehicle market,” said Audi of America President Johan de Nysschen. “I’m optimistic that 2011 will be another banner year for us.”

Audi sales highlights – February 2011
•	February 2011 ranks as the best February in Audi of America history, eclipsing the record set in 2007.
•	Audi A8 sales numbers continue to skyrocket with 361 vehicles sold, due to launch of redesigned 2011 Audi A8 flagship. 
•	Five models within Audi lineup post gains of over 35% YOY.

Audi Q5 and Audi Q7 February sales and news notes
•	Audi Q5 sales of 1,539 vehicles sold in February second only to A4, with 2,770 vehicles sold.
•	Audi Q5 sales up 45.2% for February YOY.
•	Audi Q7 sales of 742 vehicles sold up 102.7% for February YOY.

Audi A3, A6 and R8 February sales and news notes
•	A3 TDI represents 47.67% of sales mix.
•	Audi A6 luxury sedan sales up 17.2% YOY to 594 vehicles sold.
•	R8 sales record 176.5% uptick over February 2010 with 94 vehicles sold.

Audi Certified Pre-Owned sales and news notes
•	February 2011 CPO sales of 2,577 units represent 43.6% YOY surge from 1,794 vehicles a year earlier.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Glad to see Audi doing so well. 

Guess the Super Bowl commercials helped a little bit.


----------

